

Web Sockets in Tornado - finiteloop
http://bret.appspot.com/entry/web-sockets-in-tornado

======
csytan
Nice job Bret! I've been using Tornado since it came out, and have been very
happy with it.

------
xhuang
good work, can't wait all mainstream browsers support websocket, polling
sucks!

